# "sugar" sand



## phidelt85 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm looking at changing the substrate in my planted tank from SMS to #3 grade sandblasting sand. This is also known as "sugar" sand by trade I suppose. It is a .125mm particle size compared to the typicall .5mm for pool filter sand. Has anyone used this successfully or is it too fine? Any comments or experiences would be greatly appreciated>

I spoke to another lady at a different sandblasting supply store and she says she uses the #3 grade glass beads blasting media in her tanks. Any thoughts?

Jose


----------



## phidelt85 (Mar 15, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have never used that sand, but i have used this sand that i got in a pool store locally.

http://www.u-s-silica.com/lighthouse.htm

You can tell by my tank pictures, that it is a fairly natural looking sand

jB


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

The sugar sand may be too fine and present compaction problems. I would go with the sand Jason suggests. It's cheap and if can help you have an aquascape even one-tenth as good as Jason's then it's got to be good!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to plug ADA's Bright Sand. You are using it for a foreground, right? 

I use it in both my 60-P's. I just ordered Nile Sand, can't comment on that yet. Bright Sand isn't all that expensive and is extremely natural looking. Even has different sized particles.


----------



## phidelt85 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you, all. I would get the U.S. Silica products; however, there is no one locally that carries it and would be cost-prohibitive once you throw in shipping charges to get it sent to me. I do plan on using it in the foreground and keeping the SMS in the left and right rear for my background and midground plants. I'll probably go with the pool sand they have here although it looks a bit more brown than I care for.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The 0.125 mm sand won't work, it is too fine. The pool sand is also quite fine, but people do use it for plants.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I would say give it a try and let us know if it works.

As long as its not too deep then there shouldnt be a problem with compaction.

Do you have malaysian trumpets?


----------

